# Sinclare Black Watch



## crazysurfkid (Oct 7, 2008)

I've inherited my fathers Sinclare Black Watch (oh the horror stories) and Sinclare calculator - both from c'72?. The rear battery cover is missing from the watch. What would be the best way of checking if it still works ie what type battery and would the battery cover have had a connector between the two batteries?

Are these watches repairable - is it worth it?

cheers

Dave


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its worth it if it works with just a battery, but these were very very unreliable at the time, working ones are worth good money but spares and repairs are very hard to get and get done....

I cant help with the hatch question but there are a couple of specific digital watch forums out there who would know more ...


----------



## crazysurfkid (Oct 7, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Its worth it if it works with just a battery, but these were very very unreliable at the time, working ones are worth good money but spares and repairs are very hard to get and get done....
> 
> I cant help with the hatch question but there are a couple of specific digital watch forums out there who would know more ...


cheers. suddenly had thought of cheacking out fleabay for possible non-working one to fleece parts from (hopefully mine will be "working").

Will try and google what batt types i require.

cheers


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I remember when I was at school, used to buy everyday electronics in those days, my physics teacher bought a sinclair black watch in kit form and then we had a lesson which consisted of him building it. I don't recall ever seeing it working, they were famous for being totally unreliable.

I had one of those Sinclair programmable calculators with the led display and the "pregnant" case where the pp3 battery jutted out the back.


----------



## crazysurfkid (Oct 7, 2008)

pg tips said:


> I remember when I was at school, used to buy everyday electronics in those days, my physics teacher bought a sinclair black watch in kit form and then we had a lesson which consisted of him building it. I don't recall ever seeing it working, they were famous for being totally unreliable.
> 
> I had one of those Sinclair programmable calculators with the led display and the "pregnant" case where the pp3 battery jutted out the back.


 lol. I'm finding the calculator more reliable. Pity i can't wear it!


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

pg tips said:


> I remember when I was at school, used to buy everyday electronics in those days, my physics teacher bought a sinclair black watch in kit form and then we had a lesson which consisted of him building it. I don't recall ever seeing it working, they were famous for being totally unreliable.
> 
> I had one of those Sinclair programmable calculators with the led display and the "pregnant" case where the pp3 battery jutted out the back.


Everyday Electronics...that takes me back...the pocket money I spent on components.. :lol:


----------

